# My horse will not separte from friends when riding



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not cute and he doesn't 'love' his friends. He's obviously horribly herdbound.

Are you riding with other people, or just riding your horse alone out with a bunch of loose horses? If it's the second option, that's an extremely bad and dangerous idea.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> It's not cute and he doesn't 'love' his friends. He's obviously horribly herdbound.
> 
> Are you riding with other people, or just riding your horse alone out with a bunch of loose horses? If it's the second option, that's an extremely bad and dangerous idea.


 
of coure i ride with people on horses if horses were on there own (loose) my horse would most likely take off and i would be rode kill for sure


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

My horse isnt herd bound! he is new to my farm and think a little bit scared, thats why he stays close to the other horses


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, he most definitely _is_ herdbound. Especially so since he's in a new place and the other horses represent security to him.

You sound young and inexperienced, and unable to properly handle a badly herdbound animal. If you don't have a trainer or at least an experienced adult to help you, you need one.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sensing some attitude here. Do you want suggestions?

It sounds to me like your horse is very herd-sour right now. You might be right that he's nervous since he's new to your farm and he wants to stay close to the other horses. There's nothing wrong with admitting that. Many horses experience that.

I think your horse is also testing you. Your "simple solution" is to use your reins to guide him away from the rest of the horses and use your legs to bump him back over. It is simple but it will take a lot of consistency before your horse realizes, "oh man, she means business!"


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I would trot circles (out of the kicking zone, of course) around the other horses changing directions often until his tongue is hanging out and he's wore out, then ride him away from the group to rest. He'll soon learn that being with his "buddies" only gets him tired ans sweaty.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dusty, just a FYI, you do not need to post consecutive posts. You have some time after you post that you can edit your post so there is no reason to post several consecutive posts (you have done it in many threads).



I agree that your horse sounds to be very herd bound.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He definitely is herd bound, and definitely has your number. In not wanting to "hurt" him, you've shown him that you don't mean business, and he can do whatever he pleases. That is not good, and not safe. You need to become the leader, and get respect from this horse. 
In my opinion, you need a coach to teach you how to be assertive and steer with your whole body (legs, mostly) so you know how to get out of unsafe situations. By learning to steer properly, you won't have to rely on your reins and just pulling. 
Bottom line is, though, that if he has endangered you by getting within kicking distance, you absolutely should use your reins and get into a safe place. please consider using a snaffle bit, so you can pull to the side and actually get a lateral reaction. If you use a curb bit and only pull on one rein, the signal gets garbled. Beyond that, he doesn't sound neck-rein trained, so a curb bit is even more pointless other than sheer stopping power. You very likely won't hurt his mouth - besides, what would you prefer: getting kicked, or pulling on the bit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, he most definitely _is_ herdbound. Especially so since he's in a new place and the other horses represent security to him.
> 
> You sound young and inexperienced, and unable to properly handle a badly herdbound animal. If you don't have a trainer or at least an experienced adult to help you, you need one.


Since she hasn't replied yet I will, we are bestfriends in real life. 
She is rather experienced and her Mum is a riding instructor. 
Infact, her Mum teaches students to ride and show horses at a high school. 
She has been riding since she was very young, attends pony club & shows. I know this probally means nothing to you though, by saying that, showing and pony club don't really mean anything to me. (I'm not saying they don't mean anything to you, because they might mean alot!).
By the way, she only got Stardust this year. 


Olivia: 
Get the bit I ride Aussie with, it should help alot, that one you have at the moment was not working for him & I.
If you are harsh on his mouth, he should learn to behave since they don't like the harsh pulling. 
If you can't turn him away from the other horses, make the reins very short and tight then turn. If it does not work try turning him in sharp circles with your reins tight and short still. Still use your legs though! 
Hope he gets better!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Ps. Get some muscles & fat women!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ItzKayley said:


> Since she hasn't replied yet I will, we are bestfriends in real life.
> She is rather experienced and her Mum is a riding instructor.


Glad to hear she has a responsible person that can help her with this problem.

It sounds like it might be turning into a dangerous situation so hopefully her mother can help her work through it sooner than later.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am surprised that her mom hasn't taught her these basics..? 
In any case if her mom is an instructor, she needs to talk to her about this problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I am surprised that her mom hasn't taught her these basics..?


I do not know how old the OP is but maybe it is a case of the young kid not wanting to listen to mom. I have seen that a million times. Mom is an instructor and their pre-teen kid just refuses to listen to them in that way.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Very possible, Always. The way she had a snit about her horse being herdbound tells me she's certainly not very old, and is probably the age where she still knows everything and adults are stoopid. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very valid points, ladies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Age means nothing. She does listen to her Mum, her Mum taught her to ride at a very young age. It is the fact she has a new pony and it is different from the one she rode for many years.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

If age means nothing, why did she throw a fit when just mentioned the fact that her horse is herd bound? Its nothing to be ashamed of. 

If she's been riding since a young age but has only been on one other pony till now, then I wouldn't be putting on the impression that she knows what she's doing. If you've only ridden/worked with one horse for a long time then switching to a new one will bring up some issues in your ability to handle horses. Everyone has been there.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a mare that tends to be very herd bound especially when she's in heat. The other day she decided to take off on me in the arena during a lessons and near run me into the horse in front of her. Despite my pulling her in a tight circle she braced her neck and proceeded to hop sideways over to him. This was the first time she has gone to these extremes and it will be the last time. I cranked her head to my knee and spun her until she was panting and I was dizzy. When she started walking without my ok she was spun the other direction and then tied with her halter to the wall while everyone rode away and around her. she was the last one in from the lesson and sat by herself until she was calm. 
Today she was an angel. I've noticed with her most beginning bad habits can be stopped by spinning. Maybe she get's dizzy like me but no matter how tight I need to crank her we spin and then we stand until the room stops twirling. 
On the beach this past weekend she was of course in heat and decided to never ever leave Mikey's side ever! She threw her head up, tossed it around and hopped on her front end. Not ok at all so I turned her away and galloped her across the beach away from him. Then we went and played in the water, away from him, then we ran some more away from him. Then we WALKED back over to him and any stiff necks, pinned ears on the way over resulted in turning back around and doing something else away from him. After 30 minutes of this she was fine with leaving his side and had no issue during the rest of the ride. 

Maybe it'll help with your horse. Find a distraction maybe, spin him in a circle like others have suggested, wear him out so he doesn't want to run after his friends.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm very sorry - but one thing that the OP (and Kayley?) _have to realize_ is that she/they are not "experienced" riders if the things listed in the OP are problematic. Being serious and objective about the extent of your abilities is step number one.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

GeminiJumper said:


> If age means nothing, why did she throw a fit when just mentioned the fact that her horse is herd bound? Its nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> If she's been riding since a young age but has only been on one other pony till now, then I wouldn't be putting on the impression that she knows what she's doing. If you've only ridden/worked with one horse for a long time then switching to a new one will bring up some issues in your ability to handle horses. Everyone has been there.


Anyone can ''throw a fit'', not matter what age! I'm sure you still get upset about things! She obviously was not happy about the fact he's ''herd bound''.

She has been on different horses at the high school aswell but they are all trained the same, act the same etc. I totally agree with what you're saying though, switching horses after a long time of the same can be hard. Something I'm not looking forward to doing.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm very sorry - but one thing that the OP (and Kayley?) _have to realize_ is that she/they are not "experienced" riders if the things listed in the OP are problematic. Being serious and objective about the extent of your abilities is step number one.


I'm not experienced and I admit that. I only started riding 3 years ago and got a horse 2 years ago. As for the problematic part, I don't have this trouble, I'm only trying to help out a friend. 

I know that I'm not experienced, I don't need others telling me that. I don't show or do anything fancy that people normally think makes an experienced rider, I just go trail riding on my black pony. As for instructors, trainers and lessons, I had 5 basic lessons 3 years ago. By basic I mean, trotting and walking around a round yard.

Have I proven that I'm not experienced?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Most experienced and knowledgeable adults do not toss a snit fit when they are simply told their horse is herd bound.

Just saying.



Hopefully the OP has been able to talk with her mother about these problems and they have developed a plan to help her deal with this issue before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Well i think we have all proved im not an adult. who really cares. im a better rider than some adults and teenagers that ive seen. the point is yeah my horse might be a bit herd bound but i dont care. At least i know what the problem is now so i can work to fix it. i have appreciated what you have told me but i didn't need the whole argument.

Can you all just stop posting stuff so i can work with my horse and what i got to do.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think you understand how a_ public_ BB works, Dusty.

If you only want folks who agree with you and those who will stroke your ego, start a blog and make it private so only your friends can join.

If you post on a public BB and ask for help and advice, you're going to hear things you might not like. Nature of the beast, and if you can't handle it, then maybe public BBs aren't for you.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

p.s 

i am not throwing a fit. i just dont really believe stardust can be herd bound because he has not done any of this stuff until he came to live with me at the farm, so i think he just needs a horse who can be a good friend for him. and now that horse is leaving and i am going to be in a lot of hell soon. but like all ways i will get through even if thee is a hick-up.Stardust is the perfect horse for me. My mum would not let me get a herd bound horse. you guys all have good points but sorry i have a better one.

p.p.s Thanks kayley


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Being herd bound is not some evil horrible disease. It is just a thing that VERY many horses have. They are herd animals and all, they prefer to be in groups.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your mother has _no_ control over whether a horse will become herdbound or not. If she's as experienced a horsewoman as indicated, she would know that. 

You sticking your tongue out, putting your fingers in your ears and going, 'Lalalalala, I can't hear you!!!' doesn't make your argument valid. :?


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't think you understand how a_ public_ BB works, Dusty.
> 
> If you only want folks who agree with you and those who will stroke your ego, start a blog and make it private so only your friends can join.
> 
> If you post on a public BB and ask for help and advice, you're going to hear things you might not like. Nature of the beast, and if you can't handle it, then maybe public BBs aren't for you.


 i like your signature, altough i think you cant handle the truth. because my horse is not herd bound. and if you are so obsessed with me posting private threads, stop posting on my public threads. just dont have any thing to do with any of my threads


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh child, _you're_ the one proving you can't handle the truth. :wink:

Your horse is herdbound, whether you want to believe it or not. Don't know why you think it's such an evil, evil thing to be herdbound.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a post all typed up, I was going to offer advice on dealing with your herd bound (would you prefer the term buddy sour?) horse, but can clearly see that you have no interest in actually receiving any actual advice, so won't waste my time any further.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HowClever said:


> I had a post all typed up, I was going to offer advice on dealing with your herd bound (would you prefer the term buddy sour?) horse, but can clearly see that you have no interest in actually receiving any actual advice, so won't waste my time any further.


Bingo. 
Step one - admit your actual riding level. 
Step two - learn what the problem is, and admit that it is the problem. 

Being herdbound isn't an awful, horrible thing. It's something most horses can become at one point or another, and it needs to be trained out of them. Simple. 
OP, if you refuse to accept the problem, then you refuse to find the correct solution. Your horse doesn't need a friend, he needs a strong rider - a leader - who won't let him get away with this nonsense. 

You need to realize nobody's out to get you here; this board has a wealth of knowledge with some fantastic members already having chipped in. BUT this board doesn't tolerate immaturity well; if you come in here with a good attitude, willing to learn, you will thrive here. If you come here with a know-it-all attitude, you will butt heads -for good reason.... you don't know it all (otherwise you wouldn't have started this thread) - besides, NONE of us do. All of us are constantly learning and growing. 

I hope that helps you understand what kind of community this is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you even hear how many times you've contradicted yourself?

You go back and forth admitting and denying the fact that your horse is herd bound and can't even bother to take the time to type correctly.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

A horse being herd bound is not a horribe thing just something that needs to be fix. My horse is the most un-herd bound animal until we get to a show. He flips unless there is a horse he knows there. My trainer and I are working through it not a big deal. If your mother is a trainer, then have her help you with this problem. I don't care if you are a child or an adult its OK to ask for help. Especially if your mother is a trainer, go ask her for help.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're ready to accept that your horse is herd bound and would actually like ideas to fix it, I have a few. But if not, feel free to ignore the rest of my post.

1. Get a trainer and have them fix it. If you aren't experienced enough to do so, there is no shame in getting help.
2. Tie her up somewhere away from the group (can't see them), making sure that it's safe (usually a swivel tie hooked up to a stable tree branch, or other suggestions of other members) until she stops complaining. When she's standing still, maybe even dozing off with no concern for the others, then you can put her back and she should be fine.
3. Get a trainer and ask for help if you are not experienced enough. This does not necessarily mean you are a bad rider or a beginner, it means that you do not have the experience to deal with this type of issue.
4. Get the horse in a snaffle and use force to keep it away. If you have to yank and spin in tight circles, then do that. If you want to back up around the arena or field, do that. Do not let her yank you about and put you in dangerous situations.
5. I still suggest a trainer, and I'm being blunt. If you cannot effectively keep your horse under control, something needs to change.

I am not being rude in any way. I'm telling the truth and highly suggesting a trainer. I don't care who the trainer is as long as they have the abilities to fix it. It's not going to fix itself. It may have came from out of nowhere, but it won't be gone in a split second. It needs to be dealt with because it's dangerous; not only to yourself, but also to your horse and the other horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hi olivia,

i cant say that your horse is herd bound because i havnt seen it happen. from what people have said herd bound is where a horse is very hard to get away from a group of horses? (would anyone would like to clarify that?)

the worst thing you can do is pull on him and kick him really hard. also a bigger bit or spurs or a crop wont help your situation. there a few things that COULD help.

- disengage his hindquarter and get his mind on you( if you dont know what this means ask your mum, reserch or tell me and i will explain it)
-ask your friends to help you. they can do this by riding away from you while you have him bent down(disengaging the hindquarter) 
-have you friends away from you while you get him listening to you ie trot AWAY from your friends stop, backup, turn on the haunches ,trot do a small circle ,do a big circle ,stop, walk off stop again. see if he is still interested in the other horses . if he is do some more hard work, get him thinking then stop and see if he is still interested. if hes not give him a pat and let him stand there. then invite your friends back over (not to close say a metre between you)and let him stand. then ask them to go away and see if he wants to follow. if he does disengage his hindquarter (he wont be able to go any where and when he stops then let him stand. reapeat this until he can tolerate your friends coming and going

hope this helps 
CHS


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I would just like to add to the OP, I don't know why you won't accept what some quite knowledgable people are telling you. From the information you have given it definitely sounds like your horse is herdbound. 

It is nothing to be ashamed of, it is just something you have to work through. You can never garuantee your going to buy a horse that isn't herdbound. 

For example when I tried my horse he didn't appear herdbound at all and we were riding in a large paddock away from his buddy. When I got home he was the same. Then I left him for 2 weeks due to a leg injury he got. When I started riding him again and handling him more then just feeding him he was extremely herdbound to my mare. I didn't let him get away with it and he realised it was easier do as he was told.

The problem is not going to go away with the attitude you have. I have yet to see a perfect horse so there is no point thinking that way. Not to say go think all horses have problems. Just listen, accept the advice you are given or don't bother asking questions, because this attitude is going to get you nowhere.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I removed a somewhat heated discussion about immaturity and the misspelling of a word from this thread. I corrected every instance of it to ensure the proper spelling is clear to others in the future. Suffice it to say, it is "herd bound" and not "heard bound".

It looks to me like the the problem with this thread began when the very first well meaning reply/piece of advice the OP received was dismissed out of hand



Dusty and Olivia said:


> My horse isnt herd bound! He is new to my farm and think a little bit scared, that's why he stays close to the other horses


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/my-horse-will-not-separte-friends-89686/#post1072814

Dusty and Olivia, you have to understand that your words and grammar are all other members have to go on here, which is likely why following your summary dismissal of the reasonable advice you received with an exclamation mark was interpreted by others as a "snit", which unfortunately set the tone for much of the exchange that followed.

ItzKayley, while it's thoughtful of you to try to make explanations and answer for your friend, I think it does both of you a disservice. The first thought I had when you began answering for her was that the two of you were actually the same person, and I'm probably not the only one. Most members have encountered the routine of alter egos answering for each other here and elsewhere, and it's likely to make anything either of you say sound suspect. Assuming that's not the case, it tends to make it look as if your friend Dusty and Olivia cannot stand on her own two feet. It's quite possible she can, but when you answer for her you don't give her a chance to.

I point these things out in the hope that you will consider them going forward so that you can have a productive, enjoyable experience at the Horse Forum despite this thread.

That said, Dusty and Olivia, I think you've gotten about as much in the way of substantive advice as you could hope for based on the information you supplied in this thread and am closing it. If you decide you agree with the majority of members who suggested your horse is herd bound and would like to start a thread discussing the issue and how to resolve it, you are welcome to do so.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

